# Resin ornaments safe for aquariums?



## HelplesslyHuman (Dec 19, 2013)

I was at a knick-knacks and collectibles store in the mall and spotted an ornament that would be just perfect for a 10 gallon I'm planning. It was made of resin which I have heard is aquarium safe while researching DIY ornaments, but I'm unsure of the finish, which I suspect is painted.
They are not the same as in the link, but I believe it's the same type of construction.
I'm looking for stone ornaments but they're hard to find...
Anyone used these before or have any info?
Amazon.com: Foo (Fu) Dogs Statues: Chinese Guardian Lion Statue 4 Inches Tall: Patio, Lawn & Garden


----------



## MSG (Jul 16, 2012)

*Probably not SAFE for a tank, but you're welcome to try it.*

From what I've seen, tThose knickknacks were intended to be used as display in DRY locations. 

Submersing it in water will create problems when the finish & the other chemicals start to come apart in your tank & pollute your water.

You have options for an aquarium safe "Fu Dog" but these are the only two I could find. 

A quick search in any internet search engine should get you the same results.

$8-$15


----------



## HelplesslyHuman (Dec 19, 2013)

Yeah I kinda figured, sadly. Thanks. Do you know if there's a way to apply an aquarium safe seal over the top, perhaps? Lol I'm really reaching, I know 

The problem I'm running into with aquarium specific ornaments is the dimensions, being a 10 gallon I don't have a lot of wiggle room for sizing. An extra inch could mean the difference between fitting perfectly and leaving some of my plants high and dry. 
Also the color. I really don't like the glitzy designs most people do with ornaments, so I want as close to a natural stone finish as possible. I feel I'm already playing with fire by using ornaments, I want it to look as natural as possible.


----------



## Careful (Mar 26, 2013)

It really comes down to the amount of risk you're willing to tolerate. There's definitely a risk that a non-aquarium-designed ornament could leach something into the water that kills your fish. There's also a much bigger chance that you can put it in without any problems. I have a painted-resin buddha in one of my tanks that has been in there for ~8 months and none of my fish have suffered from it even though the paint is starting to wear off. It's really your choice. And it's not like some governing fish body is overseeing the manufacture of every single aquarium-designated decoration anyway so there's a chance (however small) that even something you buy at Petco will leach something that'll kill your fish. Good luck!


----------

